# What's in your purse/bag right now?



## Onederland (Jun 5, 2005)

So I wanted to know what everyone has on them at every moment.

So tell me! Powder? Lipstick? Lip Balm? 

Eyeshadow?!?!?!!! 

Now im not talking about EVERYTHING in your purse, just cosmetics.


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 5, 2005)

whats in my purse... hrm. lemme see. 

(haha i really did go and check). 

victoria's secret sweet talk lipgloss (in cherry vanilla and peach)

thats all for cosmetics.

i rule.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 5, 2005)

*looks* Hmm...right now I have MAC Rayothon and Flash of Flesh Lipglasses, Spin Pink Lipglass Stain, Studiofix, and Lip Conditioner, and then NARS Capuchine Lip Lacquer.  I think I need to clean out the lipglosses I've been accumulating in here, hehe.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 5, 2005)

I use a back bag for school, inside there I have chapstick. In my actual purse if I go out to a formal area, I have eyebrow crayon, lipglass, and a liquid eyeliner.


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a really small purse but I have:

Select Sheer pressed powder
Lady Gentle lip conditioner
Clinique Superbalm
Glosspitality lip gelee
Some minty lipjunk from Bath and Body Works


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 6, 2005)

i have everysingle lipstick and lipgloss that i carry in my little makeup bag and then i carrey my mac jewel lipgloss pallette(i guess thats what its called? lol) and then i have my hard candy palm pallette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have big purses


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 6, 2005)

studio fix compact, sheer select compact, raspberry ice jt, fruity pop jtp, twirltone & chicmates ribbon glosses, cinabon bon lgt, and generally whatever I am wearing on a particular day Ill take an e/l that matches and e/s that I used in a quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh yeah and I have nectar lustreglass & cockatease l/s in there too..and one of the tinted lipgloss chubby tubes. Im not sure which one at the moment :x


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 6, 2005)

i've GOT to stop doing this:

last week i had 5 lip glasses and one gloss from Make Up Forever in my tiny makeup bag - Sunny Boy, VG5, Flash of Flesh, Tartlette and New Flame.

along with my Studio Fix, Teddy liner, 2 Bonne Belle liners, an Annabelle brow pencil, a sample of Angel Peony perfume, Frenzy lippie, and a Physician's Formula concealer stick.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jun 6, 2005)

Rimmel eye shadow duo in Biscuit Box
Nars Orgasm blush/laguna bronzer duo
Neutrogena mascara
MAC Viva Glam V Lip Stick
MAC Lip Liner in Cedar
Lancome Juicy Tube Pop in Raspberry Ice


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't usually carry makeup with me because I often don't wear any makeup at all. Mostly when I've bothered to do makeup I just grab the lip colour I'm wearing and take that with me.


----------



## Christi239 (Jun 6, 2005)

One little Viva Glam V lipglass is all I have in my purse.


----------



## glamella (Jun 6, 2005)

I only carry a gloss or lipstick.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 6, 2005)

Let's see....I have Sunnyboy & Flash of Flesh l/g, NARS XXX l/g, a little pot of BE minerals for touch-ups, Blot paper, Angel Blush and Cha-Ching lippies, Stila mascara (that little bitty tube), Stila mini convt. color in Peony, Face Stockholm Mist l/l, Stila Watermelon lip glaze, Midnight Bloom lip glaze duo, NARS Chelsea Girls l/g, Lush Chocolate Whipstick, and Rosebud Salve. Oh, and C.O. Bigelow lip balm for my husband. Hmm...Perhaps I need to clean out my purse once in awhile...


----------



## Oonie (Jun 6, 2005)

MAC Blot Powder, Select Sheer Presses, Sexy Sweet l/g, Elle l/g, Rayothon l/g, Magnetique l/s, Sol l/s, Euroflash l/s, Nightmoth lippencil, Coffee eye pencil,  Leisuretime e/s, Belle Azure e/s, Lucky Green e/s, Goldbit e/s and Elite e/s. 

I bought it to show a co-worker.


----------



## Bianca (Jun 6, 2005)

I only have 1 lipgloss/lipstick in my purse. Depends on what I'm wearing that day. I don't carry much in my purse.


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 6, 2005)

studio fix
expensivo l/s
juicy pink tlc stick


----------



## litlaur (Jun 6, 2005)

Studio Fix
Rayothon l/g
Petal Lure l/s
Clean & Clear blotting sheets
Lancome Flextencils
Softlips lipbalm


----------



## VictoriousBeauty (Jun 6, 2005)

MAC VGV lipstick
MAC lipglass in REVEALING
AVEDA lipglaze IN MANGO JUICE


----------



## banana (Jun 6, 2005)

aquamelon TLC
clinique plum tint superbalm

...and a little pocket mirror


----------



## diesel (Jun 6, 2005)

hahaha rouquinne, I'm the same! I was looking through my purse one day and my bf asked how many lip glosses I had... and I counted 6!

Since cleaning it up, I have 1 or 2 self-blended glosses (TLCs mixed, or LC + another gloss) and a Dior blush compact with a mirror on it. My blot powder compact too, if I remember.


----------



## mj (Jun 7, 2005)

studio fix
blot powder
black mechanical eyeliner
black liquid eyeliner
great lash mascara
pink swoon blush
burts bees lip balm
cargo lip gloss in machu picchu
victoria's secret lip glosses in once bitten twice shy, pink slip, and baby doll
victoria's secret transforming e/s quad 
hard candy e/s quad in techno
lip brush
blush brush
2 e/s brushes

woah, thats way more than i expected.  i did drop a bunch of stuff in to do my makeup on the way to hollywood on saturday night though.  i guess i just forgot it was all in there.  <3


----------



## Kgal (Jun 7, 2005)

I carry waaaaay too much in my purse.  A whole assortment of l/s and l/g all the time and my purse is Heavy!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just feel like I might want to switch lip colors during the day so I hate to be without one I "might" want!


----------



## jeanna (Jun 7, 2005)

MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder, Clinique Superbalm (Mango Tint), Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 7, 2005)

Whats bad is I generally have more lipsticks/glosses in my purse than ink pens.   
I generally carry what I'm wearing that day plus oh five or six others - I had to get a bigger purse for my makeup.  I usually have my blot powder in there.  I need to put more in though.


----------



## selina (Jun 7, 2005)

Right now I have:
Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
Lip Geleè in Slicked Pink


----------



## annaleigh (Jun 7, 2005)

mac blot powder, kiehl's lip balm, whirl l/l, nymphette l/g


----------



## KatOuz (Jun 8, 2005)

In my lil makeup bag I always carry:
-A revlon eyelash curler
-MAC pigment in Vanilla
-Still CC in Lillium
-MAC Blot powder in Medium
-Revlon Colorstay 3 Day Lash Tint
-Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in whatever the lightest color is
-Tarte Lipgloss in Carrie and Big
-MAC PP e/l in Smolder
-Clinique Happy To Be sample spray

It is my theory that I can touch up whatever MU I have on, or start from scratch, with only these items at my hands. Mwah!


----------



## macchicaboom (Jul 20, 2005)

4 MAC liglasses, a lip balm, MAC blot powder


----------



## valley (Jul 20, 2005)

I just carry a little pink clutch.  It's got softlips honeydew melon lip protectant and lu be lu lipgelee.


----------



## maclay (Jul 20, 2005)

Right now, just Baumy Bronze TLC and a CG pressed powder compact.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi!I'm new here!I always have in my purse/bag pressed powder,eyeliner pencil,lip gloss and sometimes the eyeshadow I'm wearing that day!


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 24, 2005)

Concerning cosmetics of course!


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 24, 2005)

In my bag right now I have:

*MAC Blot Powder in Medium
*Oriflame Crystal Lipstick in Crystal Rose
*Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black
*A Seventeen 5-eyeshadow palette with beige and brown colors (and my beloved beige e/s in it!)
*Clean & Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets

Everything is placed in a practical Oriflame makeup bag!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 24, 2005)

a fair bit cus i'd slept at my bfs place and gone straight to uni:
*Clinique stay perfect compact foundation
*MAC Forever Green Powerpoint
*MAC Diana Eyes:2 quad
*two MAC brushes
*Clinique cream shaper in Egyptian
*MAC entice lipglass


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Aug 24, 2005)

More than I should be carrying but here goes:

MAC Blush in Trace Gold
MAC E/S in Expensive Pink and Naked Lunch
MAC Lusterglasses Flusterrose and Luminary
Loreal Color Juice in Pink Grapefruit
Benefit Bad Gal Lash Mascara


----------



## Jude (Aug 24, 2005)

*Fix +
*Blot Powder in Medium
*242 Brush
*219 Brush
*MAC Concealer
*An all over shader
*Pop Mode Lip Glass
*Oh Baby Lip Glass
*Burts Bees Lip Balm
*Sonia Kashuk Blush Brush
*Loreal Voluminous Mascara
*Chanel Kabuki Brush
*Travel Size Bare Escentuals Foundation
*So Original Lipstick
*Styli eyeliner in Berlin
*One quad with Deep Truth, Au Contraire and Brill
*DuWop Reversible Lipliner.
*BE Joyous Jennifer Blush

It sounds like a lot.. lol.. but it fits so neatly in my Bobbi Brown makeup bag.  I always try to carry everything I need to do my  face, in case I fall in a pool, or get caught in the rain, or sleep over someone's house or have my face smooshed by some random person... one never knows what little emergency life has in store for them <3


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 24, 2005)

I just bring my Angelkiss TLC and either a lipgloss or my lipgelee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try to keep everything else at home


----------



## Jaim (Aug 25, 2005)

My purse is tiny! Just chapstick and lotion. I'm refusing to get a bigger purse for fear of stuffing it full of cosmetics.


----------



## starlight502 (Aug 25, 2005)

right now, way too much! i have about 20 lipglosses! seriously! i have to take that makeup bag out and only take what i need with me.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 25, 2005)

right now, just some lip conditioner in a pot - we went on vacation and i took everything out except for wallet, phone and ipod.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 25, 2005)

Looooove my LC....cannot leave home without it. Am trying to get back to my uber-neglected lipglasses, they've been so sad staying home while my TLCs get all the love. And I usually have medium blot powder, but I hate using the puff and refuse to carry a brush. How effin cool would a 187SE be?!?!? Holiday brush sets, come on!


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

Studio Fix NC15
Oyster Girl Lipglass
Bubbles Lipstick
Chanel Glossimer Volage
Estee Lauder Eye Defining Pencil in Softsmudge Black
Shu Uemura Basic Mascara in Black
Blotting Paper (drugstore stuff)


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

Studio Fix NW15
Raspberry Ice Juciy Tube Pop
Fruity Pop JTP
Pink Grapefruit lipglass
whatever e/s Im wearing that day
BE Travel size thingy with brush
Evian facial spray *LOVE IT*
purell hand sanitizer
spring bean lustreglass
some random power point liner
Blot powder in light
TLC stick in some random pinkish color


----------



## Insomiac (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't take too much considering I am a guy and I tend to mis-place things.

- Medium Dark Blot Powder
- 129 SH
- Studio Fix C35
- MAC LC (pot)


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2005)

*Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder
*C.O.Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine
*Cork Lip Liner
*Sapilicious Lip Gelee'
*Shitaki Lipstick


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 28, 2005)

Bombshell lipstick baby, that's all I need.


----------



## Onederland (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm not alot. I dont really have a purse. Just that Dior wristlet that was in my Las Vegas post a while back. I usually just wear cargo shorts so i have pockets to put stuff in. Hahaha, what a guy thing to do.


But i usually carry...


Giorgio Armani Sheer Powder - N.4
Giorgio Armani Sheer Lipstick - N.0
YSL Touche Eclat - N.3
MAC Lipgelee - Jellybabe


not alot, just enough to make me look awake and presentable.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 29, 2005)

In my makeup bag right now:

Eye drops
Bad Gal Lash
eyebrow groomer/brush
MAC lip conditioner in plum
Lipglass in Damzel
Lustreglass in Decorative
Clean and Clear blot papers
Almay Nearly Naked blush in Peach


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 29, 2005)

Blot Powder and whatever color I have on my lips that day. That's all.


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 9, 2008)

I know this is a really old thread but i thought it was cute n wanted to post! Mines not to crazy but I never leave the house without mascara -mac pro lash, brow shader- porcelain/browning and what ever lipstick I'm wearing for the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today it's New York apple!


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 12, 2008)

guerlain kiss kiss lipstick
mac studio powder
EA lip gloss

thats all!


----------



## bee224 (Jul 15, 2008)

mmm I have MAC's Studio Fix powder, midmuave lippie, urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero, chapstick, and Victoria Secret purse size perfume spray in heavenly. They are all in my new Kipling cosmetic bag!


----------

